# Tuffy's Dog Food



## Symphonic (Nov 15, 2010)

Nutrisource recently came out with two new grain-free varieties. The prices aren't bad for the big bags ($40-45 for 30lbs, I think?) but for some reason they're charging $5-6 for the tiny 1.5lb trial size. Ingredients look pretty decent at first glance but I'd love to see a review. Also, the rep told me that peas are a better-quality carbodydrate than potatoes, which struck me as odd... Can anyone verify that?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Peas are much better than potatoes. To be honest, potatoes are just a bag of carbohydrates and very little of anything else. Now, sweet potatoes are great. Peas are full of all kinds of Vitamins and fiber, 10 times better than potatoes.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess it depends on the dog really, but for my own personal experience the potatoes in dog food have been more a nusance than a help. Potatoes to my dog are nothing more than a complex carb that during high stress work causes diahhrea and lack much if any nutritional value. I would rather go w/ a brown rice carb over the potato carb in dog food, it just doesn't work well when I'm out working my dog.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Their is such a HUGE difference between Nutrisource/Pure Vita and the rest of Tuffys that I could never rate this food. Tuffys is just down right awful, while Nutrisource/Pure Vita are decent dog foods. I hope the administrator could find a way to split them!!


----------



## Rhonda_Melton (Aug 10, 2011)

I find it odd that the Tuffys brands were not seperated out with NutriSource, PureVita, Natural PLanet Organics, but the Diamond brands were. Taste of the Wild is made by Diamond. We do sell TOTW in our store as well as Solid Gold, and Nat Planet Organics as I feel these lines are awesome in the their ingredient line. I am looking in to NutriSource, PureVita and I have chose TOTW over Nutri Source Grain Free only because I like TOTW a little better and floor space in our store is always needed. I always like a site that tells me where the food is made and by who as many companies have others make their food. Even Solid Gold is made by Diamond. However Solid Gold does do their on independent testing after their food is made to assure quality. I am a distributor of SG and really think it is second to none in quality ingredients. They are still one of few that spend their dollars in thier ingredients and not in National TV Advertising.


----------



## Tosha (Jan 31, 2012)

I am a Sales Rep For these Brands. We have the head office in Winnipeg Manitoba and are the main distrubitors in all of Manitoba, Sask. and parts of Ontario. I personally love NutriSource and Pure Vita I have never heard anything bad about them and I trust them 100%. Plus I would never sell the public something I do not believe in. I know of People that have turned to Nutrisource and Pure Vita and it did amazing things for their dogs/ cats. The Gold Line is a Good Quality too... but not the "Best" like Nutri Source and Pure Vita but it is not a bad brand. in our business we have "good, better, and best" so if you go for the Gold Line you are getting "GOOD" dog food... where as Nutri Source and Pure Vita are in the "BEST" category. If you want more information give us an email at [email protected] we can give you more information about our products if you are intrested in buying them plus send you price lists on our items. Or Call us at (204)475-5453
Please dont hesitate to callor email if you notice your dog is having some issues.. example; yeast in ears, rashes, digestive problems, ect.. we can help.
Thanks,
Tosha


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Tuffy Gold is actually quite good. I use the 30/20 and really like it for very active dogs.


----------



## Brenda7 (Aug 30, 2016)

Tuffy's Gold Premium Lamb meal and Rice does not contain the items you criticize in the other Tuffy's products (other than menadione). If you read the ingredients of the Lamb meal and Rice you will find it is markedly similar to the super premium lamb and rice products.


----------

